# Some baby kribs



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

The kids got a big kick of calling them that......


----------



## okoolo (Nov 1, 2009)

nice ...

never had cychlids before but I think it's time to get some kribs.. hope they can co exist with julii cories


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

What a joker eh! lol nice pics. great looking Cichlids.


----------



## shrtmann (Feb 15, 2009)

aww baby kribs....mine just had a batch about 2 months ago...gave em all away tho...didnt have the room


----------



## okoolo (Nov 1, 2009)

well I hope my lfs carrries them


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

That's the best sub 1" Krib I've ever seen dude.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

How the hell did you get them to stay still long enough to take that pic? Niccee..


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

that is a nicely constructed crib.


----------



## max88 (Aug 6, 2009)

AquaNeko said:


> How the hell did you get them to stay still long enough to take that pic? Niccee..


1/180 second is all you need.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

tracking with them doesn't hurt either.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

some recent...


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

Gotta get me a macro lens...gotta get me a macro lens...

As always, top notch.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Riceburner said:


> some recent...


amazing is all I have to say


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

They have nice colorful fin edges. They are different from kribensises I have.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

hanging with the other fry...


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

couple more...


----------

